# Letting my insecurities get the best of me.



## myinsecurities (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm really starting to think I need a shrink.
I let my insecurities get the best of me. I start thinking of crap that "could" or "might" happen and why,
when in reality.. nothing of the sort is actually happening.
For instance; 
I'm dating a guy.
Things are going pretty good, and when I'm with him I'm happy,
but when I leave my insecurities start to sink in again.
I start thinking that I'm messing things up between us,
and that he could never love someone like me.
Then I begin beating myself up for the little mistakes that I make,
and eventually it builds up to the big mistakes that Ive done in the past that weigh down on me,
and I start to focus on those and I spiral into depression.
I think my problem is that I don't have enough backbone for a relationship,
and I beat myself up for it. 
Honestly i just need someone to talk to when I'm freaking out..


----------



## smashin (Dec 13, 2010)

you could talk to me if it would help..


----------



## GatorNic (Dec 15, 2010)

talking to a therapist can work wonders!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A doctor or a even a trusted friend would help for this.


----------

